# 6v wedge base Emergency Lighting replacement bulb wanting to change to LED



## tommylouis (Feb 25, 2019)

I saw some threads previously but they were over 10 years old so I wanted to try to find more current information. Our HOA clubhouse has 8 exit lights with emergency backup lights but they are 6v with only a 4ah battery the lamps are a 939 6v 5.4w wedge base T5 shape.

Any ideas on a bright high lm replacement bulbs? 

Thank you in advance for everyone's help.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Feb 25, 2019)

tommylouis said:


> I saw some threads previously but they were over 10 years old so I wanted to try to find more current information. Our HOA clubhouse has 8 exit lights with emergency backup lights but they are 6v with only a 4ah battery the lamps are a 939 6v 5.4w wedge base T5 shape.
> 
> Any ideas on a bright high lm replacement bulbs?
> 
> Thank you in advance for everyone's help.



Only thing I can think of is an LED replacement bulb. I've bought a few 12v replacements and have had mixed results one too dim and another a different format and the third seems ok but gets a bit warm for LED. The problem with LED wedge bulb replacements is heat sinking and light dispersion. One of them I got was bright enough but not sure about longevity under the hood of my car but just in case I've kept the incan bulb in my car to swap back in should it fail.


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Feb 26, 2019)

tommylouis said:


> Our HOA clubhouse has 8 exit lights with emergency backup lights


Check with the fire marshal before tampering with code-required exit lighting unless you're using replacement LED bulbs by, or approved by, the emergency light manufacturer. Failure due to poorly-chosen parts could be a recipe for fines and/or lawsuits.


----------



## Ken_McE (Mar 11, 2019)

Not familiar with 6 volt bulbs, I'm almost entirely 12 volt. There are LED aftermarket replacements that are built specifically for emergency lighting. You just have to find them. If these are sophisticated lights, the switch from incan. to LED may trigger the unit to blink out bulb failure trouble codes. I believe it's because the LED bulbs have different resistance than incan.


----------



## MeMeMe (Mar 18, 2019)

Alaric Darconville said:


> Check with the fire marshal before tampering with code-required exit lighting unless you're using replacement LED bulbs by, or approved by, the emergency light manufacturer. Failure due to poorly-chosen parts could be a recipe for fines and/or lawsuits.



Have to 2nd, 3rd and 4th this. Much like car headlights, and probably even more so, this is not something you should tamped with. You would be better off replacing the whole fixture.


----------

